# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  S.MART  vui mùa hè sôi động

## choisunam

*S.MART VUI MÙA HÈ SÔI ĐỘNG*

 
*Với phương châm hoạt động “Rẻ hơn- Tươi hơn”, S.Mart cam kết mang đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm tươi, ngon, chất lượng cao được thu mua tận nguồn với mức giá cạnh tranh nhất Việt Nam hiện nay, cùng nhiều dịch vụ cộng thêm miễn phí CHỈ CÓ TẠI S.Mart như cắt & sơn móng tay bằng sơn OPI đến từ Mỹ, sơ chế & chế biến thức ăn, sửa chữa đồ điện, giao hàng & thu tiền tận nhà…*

Chúng ta đang đón chào tháng sáu, một tháng hè cùng bao dự định vui chơi, giải trí hoặc du lịch,..với bao gam màu nóng bỏng trong cuộc sống. Bạn sẽ đắm mình trong làn nước biển trong xanh trên bãi biển tuyệt vời nào đó, hay cùng bên nhau nghe nhạc khúc du dương trong một quán café lãng mạn nơi Sài Gòn nhìn mưa rơi bên cửa…Để sẻ chia cảm xúc thăng hoa cùng bạn, Siêu thị S.Mart 240 Trần Bình Trọng, P4, Q5 mang đến cho khách hàng của mình bằng các hoạt động vui nhộn và năng động trong tháng hè mang chủ đề *“* *S.MART- MÙA HÈ SÔI ĐỘNG ”* :
-Từ 06/06 cho đến hết ngày 19/ 6/2013, S.Mart giảm giá nhiều mặt hàng (quần áo, thức ăn, hóa mỹ phẩm & thực phẩm tươi sống..,) cùng với 200 sản phẩm bình ổn giá & 300 sản phẩm giá cạnh tranh.
-Chào đón Tết Đoan Ngọ ( 5-5 Âm lịch ), S.Mart dành tặng 10 chiếc Bánh Ú, loại bánh truyền thống không thể thiếu trong ngày Tết “ Nửa Năm” của người Việt cho mỗi hóa đơn 300.000đ
-Ngoài ra, vào lúc 9h30 – 10h30 & 19h30 - 20h30 các ngày chủ nhật hàng tuần, chúng ta sẽ cùng tham gia vào chương trình Game show vui nhộn, hấp dẫn đầy kịch tính với nhiều quà tặng hấp dẫn, lần đầu tiên xuất hiện tại S.Mart dành cho cả gia đình mang tên “ Vòng Quanh Siêu Thị ”. Hãy liên lạc ngay với Bộ phận Dịch vụ Khách hàng của S.Mart để đăng ký trở thành thí sinh của Vòng quanh siêu thị nhé !
- Các bạn yêu thích các Cuộc thi Online thì không thể bỏ qua Chương trình Đấu giá ngược và nhận ngay chính sản phẩm đấu giá miễn phí trên trang Fanpage chính thức của S.Mart
-Ngoài ra, từ 7/6-12/6 quý khách hãy đến S.Mart để trải nghiệm các chương trình Giá Sốc cuối tuần với nhiều chương trình giảm giá ưu đãi mà không nơi nào có được.
-Bên cạnh đó, S.Mart còn thường xuyên tổ chức các chương trình ẩm thực cuối tuần vào thứ 7 & CN hàng tuần với các món ăn hải sản & dân dã 3 miền, với giá cực kỳ ưu đãi nữa đó

Hãy nhanh chân đến S.Mart để cùng nhau tận hưởng một mùa hè sôi động đầy năng lượng. Để biết thêm chi tiết liên hệ *0902 300 900* hoặc truy cập *www.smart-supermarket.com.vn*

----------

